# Royal Jelly and Red Raspberry First Trimester



## Lillou

Hello, I am 38. After 20 months TTC I started taking 2000mg of Royal Jelly / bee pollen and have for three months now. This month I became pregnant on it and my fourth round of clomid. I am concerned about continuing this remedy in the instance that there may be a small chance that my unborn child may have allergies. Has anyone safely continued to take royal jelly through pregnancy? I do not want to continue it if it is at all possible that it could harm the baby. I however also don't want to just stop taking it if that could cause problems to the pregnancy as well and was wondering if anyone has safely just stopped taking it? 

Also I am not sure on Red Raspberry Leaf. I starting taking two RRL pills daily which comes to a dosage of about 960mg of RRL. I read it could help tone the uterus and since we were nearly 2 years TTC I decided to try this new thing. My FIRST month of trying RRL I ended up pregnant. Now that I have a positive I am uneasy about continuing it now for fear that it could actually in some way cause problems but with these again I am unsure if it is safe to suddenly stop it. I was wondering if anyone has safely taken RRL throughout their pregnancy and if so at what dose? Also if anyone has safely just stopped it? I was thinking of perhaps dropping down to one pill (half of the 960) for like a week than stopping it? I would prefer to ween off of it if there is any risk in continuing to take it now but I want to be sure that it is safe to stop it. I mentioned these things to my fertility specialist and they pretty much didnt know much about either of these because they are considered herbal remedies. I also get the feeling when I finally get in for an appointment with my OBGYN hopefully in the next week or two they will not know either. Hoping someone has some experience with these things. Thank you for your help. big :hug:


----------



## Garnet

If you are pregnant I would discontinue with everything that you were taking to TTC. Maybe wean off of it with smaller doses... Some natural products are not good for the baby..


----------



## Caezzybe

I'm pretty sure that raspberry leaf is not advised in pregnancy until the 3rd trimester. If in doubt, ask a qualified herbalist...


----------



## Lillou

Thank you :hug:


----------



## Glowstar

Agree with others Rasberry leaf is def not recommended in early pregnancy as it can cause uterine contractions. 

On the flip side...I DID take it with my last pregnancy (in the form of herbal tea) but not until the last 4 weeks of pregnancy once I knew it was safe :winkwink:


----------

